# Chainring replacement for Truvativ Touro cranks on Bianchi Pista?



## sluggomania (Mar 23, 2004)

I own a 2006 Bianch Pista that came equiped with Truvativ Touro Track crankset (130 bcd, 3/32") and was looking for suggestions for replacement chainrings.

Per the Truvativ/SRAM website, these were OEM only but Truvativ does have replacement chainrings (Part # 11.6215.173.000). However, this would be a special order from my LBS and they suggested a Salsa chainring as replacement?

Will any 130 bcd chainring be compatible?

Thanks!


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

I had the Truvativ Touro Track crankset on my Pista. The one peculiar thing about it is that the chainring bolts to the spider like and inner ring. Most track cranks have the ring mounted like an outer ring. You could upgrade to a TA Specialites 1/8" track chain ring with matching 1/8" track/SS chain (I use a SRAM SS chain). The TA ring has a lustrous finish on both sides with markings on the side facing out (the same side as the recessed setbacks for the chain ring bolts). You could mount it either with the markings facing out and with the chain ring inside nuts not recessed (which is not a problem), or mount it with the markings facing in. The downside of mounting it facing out is that the spider may leave marks on the outside of the ring which would be visible if you ever upgraded spiders and mounted the TA ring like and outer ring.

I did the expensive upgrade of buying a StrongLight 130BCD 165mm square taper (JIS) track crank. The supplied StrongLight chainring was no round, so I bought the TA chainring which has a gorgeous finish (like old Campy stuff). I also had to replace the ISIS BB with a Shimano UN54 square taper (JIS) BB in 110mm.

The chainline of the stock Truvativ Touro Track crankset and fixed cog are 42mm, but the chainline with my ACS Claws freewheel is 44mm. I needed the 110mm BB to push out the front chainline to 44mm.

If you wore out your narrow 3/32" chainring, you may find that a wider 1/8" ring and chain will last longer.

The other alternative is to use a 130BCD road chainring and ignore the ramps, pins, and uneven teeth. It shouldn't derail as long as you keep an eye on the chain tension.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Any old 130BCD 3/32" chainring will do, but it's much better to have one without the ramps & pins of many multi-geared draivetrains. I've gone the cheap direction. The Pista is a simple, cheap bike, so I use simple, cheap replacement parts, like "Rocket Ring" chainrings. They don't last forever, but for less than $20 they last plenty long enough. You can also find some used parts at some bike shops.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Salsa will work. If it's anything like my salsa ring, it isn't ramped/pinned, plus it's fairly round...etc.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

I replaced mine with a Rocket 44T ring that I ordered from Harris. No worries.


----------



## sluggomania (Mar 23, 2004)

*Thanks for your comments!*

Thank you everyone for your comments and suggestions!


----------



## angrybee716 (Sep 24, 2010)

KillerQuads said:


> I had the Truvativ Touro Track crankset on my Pista. The one peculiar thing about it is that the chainring bolts to the spider like and inner ring. Most track cranks have the ring mounted like an outer ring. You could upgrade to a TA Specialites 1/8" track chain ring with matching 1/8" track/SS chain (I use a SRAM SS chain). The TA ring has a lustrous finish on both sides with markings on the side facing out (the same side as the recessed setbacks for the chain ring bolts). You could mount it either with the markings facing out and with the chain ring inside nuts not recessed (which is not a problem), or mount it with the markings facing in. The downside of mounting it facing out is that the spider may leave marks on the outside of the ring which would be visible if you ever upgraded spiders and mounted the TA ring like and outer ring.
> 
> I did the expensive upgrade of buying a StrongLight 130BCD 165mm square taper (JIS) track crank. The supplied StrongLight chainring was no round, so I bought the TA chainring which has a gorgeous finish (like old Campy stuff). I also had to replace the ISIS BB with a Shimano UN54 square taper (JIS) BB in 110mm.
> 
> ...



Is the Pista English or Italian thread for the BB? (I know kind of a dumb question because it is an italian bike) Just making sure.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

angrybee716 said:


> Is the Pista English or Italian thread for the BB? (I know kind of a dumb question because it is an italian bike) Just making sure.


Not a dumb question...but rest assured that Italian-threaded BBs are quite rare in this day and age, even if the bike company is Italian. Many (most?) Italian companies are having their bikes made in Taiwan or mainland China just like everyone else...and the BB is almost always _English-threaded_ (as is the Pista's case).


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Apr 9, 2009)

salsa makes a great chainring.

I ran one on my 1x9

but on my fixed i just have an origin 8. only like 23 bucks and it'll last a while...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

130 BCD (standard road crank) chainrings are simple and cheap to replace. Ive gotten some Origin 8 rings for about 30-40 dollars. If you want to drop some change you can look for a Sugino ring (costs more but with last longer.) Some manufactures will make both 1/8th and 1/32nd width rings too.


----------



## angrybee716 (Sep 24, 2010)

SilverStar said:


> Not a dumb question...but rest assured that Italian-threaded BBs are quite rare in this day and age, even if the bike company is Italian. Many (most?) Italian companies are having their bikes made in Taiwan or mainland China just like everyone else...and the BB is almost always _English-threaded_ (as is the Pista's case).



Thanks I appreciate the response!! Excited to start this project.


----------

